# [SOLVED] neostrada - ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2 fail

## Pan Wojtas

Zmieniałem ostatnio dużo rzeczy w systemie - jądro, baselayout2, usunąłem hotplug...

W każdym razie przestała mi działać neostrada i nie mogę teraz dość co jest przyczyną.

dmesg po podłączeniu modemu:

 *Quote:*   

> hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
> 
> usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
> 
> usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ./net.ppp0 start
> 
> net.ppp0          |/etc/init.d/../conf.d//net: line 18: defaultroute: command not found
> 
> net.ppp0          | * Bringing up interface ppp0
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> modules="ifconfig"
> 
> config_ppp0="ppp"
> 
> link_ppp0="0.35"
> ...

 

dawniej działało na tych samych ustawieniach.

Wydaje mi się, że może być coś nietak z hotplug - ale nie wiem do czego dokładnie jest on potrzebny. Wcześniej go usunąłem, teraz zainstalowałem ponownie i nic więcej z nim nie robiłem...

Po podłączeniu, modem normalnie się synchronizuje, ale nie mogę się połączyć przez net.ppp0 start. ifconfig nie pokazuje nowego interfejsu.

----------

## mziab

Ostrzeżenie o przestarzałym firmware nic nie znaczy. Miałem je i wszystko działało. Sterownik wczytuje wtedy firmware w starym formacie i wszystko gra. Co więcej, hotplug nie ma z tym wiele wspólnego. Dłuższy czas temu to udev przejął jego funkcję. W systemie nie powinno w ogóle być hotpluga. Zresztą, firmware się dobrze ładuje i modem się synchronizuje. To nie to.

Obstawiałbym raczej ten fragment loga:

```
net.ppp0 |/etc/init.d/../conf.d//net: line 18: defaultroute: command not found
```

Masz błąd w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
pppd_ppp0="noauth" "defaultroute" "maxfail 25" "holdoff 4" "lcp-echo-failure 3" "lock" "noipdefault" "asyncmap 0" "persist"
```

Za dużo cudzysłowów. Powinno być:

```
pppd_ppp0="noauth defaultroute maxfail 25 holdoff 4 lcp-echo-failure 3 lock noipdefault asyncmap 0 persist"

```

----------

## Pan Wojtas

Dzięki, dopiero teraz zauważyłem, ale i tak nie w tym problem.

 *Quote:*   

> # ./net.ppp0 restart
> 
> net.ppp0          | * Bringing down interface ppp0
> 
> net.ppp0          | *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                             [ ok ]
> ...

 

interfejs ppp0 znika po chwili.

Nic mi nie przychodzi do głowy, w logach nie znajduję więcej błędów i bardzo mnie to irytuje  :Rolling Eyes: 

O hotplug jest napisane tutaj:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ueagle-atm

 *Quote:*   

> But for driver to find the firmware, the hotplug package must be installed

 

----------

## acei

Od jaja 2.6.24 dodano obsługę min. Sagema E4 więc prawdopodobnie namieszali coś w firmware lub sterownikach. Sam musiałem grzebać w /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm , aby mój Sagem chciał ruszyć.

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1: [Ueagle-atm] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2 failed, try to get older cmvs 

 

Ja bym szedł tym tropem.

----------

## mziab

acei: Jeszcze niedawno miałem ten modem i ten sam komunikat. Wszystko działało pięknie. Zresztą, gdyby to był problem z firmware, modem nawet by się nie zsynchronizował. Dodano obsługę nowego formatu firmware, ale nie usuwając obsługi starego formatu.

Pan Wojtas: Wklejam moje stare ustawienia z /etc/conf.d/net. Teraz mam router, ale przez długi czas mi wszystko działało na takich:

```
config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="0.35"

plugins_ppp0="pppoa"

username_ppp0="login@neostrada.pl"

pppd_ppp0="updetach noipdefault defaultroute noauth nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp noaccomp -am persist lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7"
```

Hasło miałem podane w pap-secrets.

Hmm, po krótkim zastanowieniu, dziwi mnie u ciebie wpis:

```
modules="ifconfig"
```

Może spróbuj to wyrzucić. Zerknąłbym też do katalogu /var/log. pppd powinien tam pokazać co mu nie pasuje.

----------

## Pan Wojtas

Znalazłem coś takiego, ale dużo mi nie pomogło:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=221903

syslog: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep  5 17:55:17 pygoscelis kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
> 
> Sep  5 17:55:17 pygoscelis kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
> ...

 

----------

## acei

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 5 17:55:23 pygoscelis firmware.sh[5506]: Cannot find firmware file 'ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2' 

 

Sprawdź czy w /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm masz ten brakujący plik, bo jak pamiętam musiałem go szukać po necie i ręcznie tam wrzycić.

----------

## Pan Wojtas

 *acei wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sep 5 17:55:23 pygoscelis firmware.sh[5506]: Cannot find firmware file 'ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2'  
> 
> Sprawdź czy w /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm masz ten brakujący plik, bo jak pamiętam musiałem go szukać po necie i ręcznie tam wrzycić.

 

Jest tylko CMVep.bin

================================================

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Pan Wojtas: Wklejam moje stare ustawienia z /etc/conf.d/net. Teraz mam router, ale przez długi czas mi wszystko działało na takich:
> 
> ```
> pppd_ppp0="updetach noipdefault defaultroute noauth nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp noaccomp -am persist lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7"
> ```
> ...

 

Pomogło dodanie jednej z tych opcji (albo usunięcie jakiejś z moich), dzięki  :Smile: 

Dziwna sprawa  :Confused: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## mziab

 *Pan Wojtas wrote:*   

> Sep  5 17:56:11 pygoscelis pppd[5739]: CHAP authentication failed: permission denied
> 
> Sep  5 17:56:11 pygoscelis pppd[5739]: CHAP authentication failed
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Szczerze mówiąc, ten późniejszy błąd miałem ZAWSZE, kiedy rabnęli coś na centrali. Jednak ten CHAP authentication failed jest co najmniej dziwny.

EDIT: Napisaliśmy w tym samym momencie posta  :Smile:  W każdym razie, idę o zakład, że pomogło "updetach".

----------

## qubaaa

Zgadza sie, to updetach. Po zmianie baselayout należy to dodać.

----------

